# Chicken v. Beef



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

Most raw feeders recommend starting on chicken, not beef or another red meat. I know that chicken is easier for humans to digest than beef, but is the same true for dogs? Their natural diet is primarily red meat, so I would have thought that beef is easier for them. Perhaps we recommend chicken for a reason other than digestibility - like bone.


----------



## Kofismom (Sep 14, 2010)

*I use Tom Lonsdale's book*

Work Wonders.
He said that whole chicken or chicken backs and frames make a good initial meal for all size dogs.

Beef bones are quite hard, I still don't feed them.

Chicken bones are softer, and so they have been a large source of Kofi's RMB.

She also does well on pork ribs, rabbit and the softer easier to digest bones.

Red meat is richer, and can give the runs if fed consistently.....at least in our experience.

We started on chicken, and since she was a three year old kibble eater, it was a good one to transition her on.

Happy eating to your guys!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Kofismom is completely right. It is several reasons all put together for why we suggest feeding all chicken to start with. The main two points are: 

1) its rather "bland" meaning it's not a rich protein source and fat is easy to remove (it's mostly associated with the skin)

2) the bones are highly digestible and easy for newly switched dogs to eat. Beef bones are what I consider to be inedible because most beef bones are inappropriate to feed, ribs being the only ones I will ever suggest (more of a treat than a meal) and most dogs dont consume whole rib bones. 

Once a dog is adjusted to raw, red meats should make up a significant portion of the overall diet because they are the most appropriate meats to feed.


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

Kofismom said:


> Happy eating to your guys!


Thanks. She eats well.



danemama08 said:


> 1) its rather "bland" meaning it's not a rich protein source and fat is easy to remove (it's mostly associated with the skin)


I know chicken is bland to humans, but is it bland to dogs? If a dog's digestive system is geared to eat > 50% red meat, then wouldn't the red meat be more digestible than poultry?

The part about the fat being _easy to remove_ is more for the benefit of the human than the dog, though I understand wanting to start off with a lean meat (assuming fat impacts a dog's digestive system similar to the way it hits a human's).



danemama08 said:


> 2) the bones are highly digestible and easy for newly switched dogs to eat. Beef bones are what I consider to be inedible because most beef bones are inappropriate to feed, ribs being the only ones I will ever suggest (more of a treat than a meal) and most dogs dont consume whole rib bones.


So is the main reason we start with chicken because of the bone?



danemama08 said:


> Once a dog is adjusted to raw, red meats should make up a significant portion of the overall diet because they are the most appropriate meats to feed.


That makes sense to me. I don't know if my dog agrees that pork is a red meat, though (it came up on another thread). She definitely prefers beef, lamb, and venison, and would probably love the goat Brownie's feeding Henry and Millie.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

SpooOwner said:


> I know chicken is bland to humans, but is it bland to dogs? If a dog's digestive system is geared to eat > 50% red meat, then wouldn't the red meat be more digestible than poultry?
> 
> The part about the fat being _easy to remove_ is more for the benefit of the human than the dog, though I understand wanting to start off with a lean meat (assuming fat impacts a dog's digestive system similar to the way it hits a human's).


Its bland to dogs compared to red meats. Red meats are generally more rich than white meats. Its not that chicken is lean per se, because there are lean cuts of beef...but even these lean cuts of beef are more nutrient dense than chicken. 

***Especially since beef heart is a primary source of beef for raw feeders due to price, most other cuts of beef are too expensive to feed on a regular basis. Ground beef is generally cheap, but its not the most ideal...beef heart is MUCH better, but if VERY rich.

Since most of the fat is associated with the skin on chicken, its easy to take away some of the "richness" of chicken. 

I think chicken is more digestible than lets say beef to a _newly transitioned dog_ because it takes time for a dog to get used to digesting raw foods. Once a dog is used to raw foods, it doesn't matter what you give really, they can digest anything!





> So is the main reason we start with chicken because of the bone?


Thats one of the main reasons, the others are:

1) Its bland compared to other meat sources, even turkey is slightly more rich since it has more fat incorporated in the meat itself. Easily digestible to a newly transitioned dog.

2) Its easy to come by and relatively cheap for most.



> That makes sense to me. I don't know if my dog agrees that pork is a red meat, though (it came up on another thread). She definitely prefers beef, lamb, and venison, and would probably love the goat Brownie's feeding Henry and Millie.


My dogs definitely love their red meats more! Red meats are better to feed anyways :thumb:


----------

